# My Website!



## Beach head (Dec 14, 2009)

Here you go!!!


----------



## madpiano (Jan 1, 2010)

I find that there is too much Flash Technology. I am not a big fan of a front page all done in Flash which asks me to enter. IPhone doesn't support Flash, not sure if your site can be handled on an Iphone ? My Samsung Mobile crashes with flash, so I haven't tried. 

I am using Firefox and most of the website sits in the top left corner, rather than filling my screen. I understand needing to make it small enough to look good on Netbooks, but I prefer to have that screen in the middle of my monitor, it doesn't really feel small then or possibly automatically resize. 

Oh, and I don't like the statements about products entering the bloodstream, they don't. Thats what we have a skin for. It's the kind of scaremongering that used to drive me nuts with people asking for soap without this that and the other just because they read something somewhere. 

Other than that, I love your company logo, it makes me think fresh, clean, invigorating and the site is easy to navigate.


----------



## Vega (Mar 12, 2010)

What programming languages did you use to build the site? I'd second the idea about reducing the amount of flash you use because many people are accessing sites via smart phones and many don't support flash like the iphone. I'm also on Firefox and your logo seems a little small or at least the subhead in the logo is hard to read. I'd add a little more color to the site. It's a little too natural. I like the orange in the logo. Also when I look at one of your products, I can't see the price until I click on the order button. I'd like to see the price beside the product.


----------



## IanT (Mar 12, 2010)

I think the site looks cool, I do like the flash intro, but I think you should make it automatically redirect to the site instead of needing the visitor to press enter, that should be reserved for sites where there is questionable contect of adult nature etc... what it is saying is "are you suuuuuuuuuuuure you want to visit this site!?!" psychologically... some people may just x out of it at that point... so thats some food for thought.

edit: and I do agree that the content should be more centered for the site instead of more toward the left of the window-pane

I think if you are going for the whole flash concept, incorporate it and javascript or php together and add more pictures or illustrations to the main pages of the site.. there is a lot of text!!

Adding pics will make it more visually appealing to visitors, also another suggestion, take seperate pictures for each product (I notice that on all three of the sprays it displays a pic for the anti-bug brew), this may confuse some of your visitors and turn them off to your product...



> Oh, and I don't like the statements about products entering the bloodstream, they don't. Thats what we have a skin for. It's the kind of scaremongering that used to drive me nuts with people asking for soap without this that and the other just because they read something somewhere.



That actually is untrue, while the dermal layer is an excellent first line of defense for our bodies, it really only prevents micro-organisms and other bacteria and pathogens from entering the body, however,  chemicals are easily able to pass through the skin... There are a few different factors to note such as concentration, duration of contact, solubility, etc. Being semi-permeable, the skin does not allow absorption of all the material that it comes in contact with, at the same rate. In general, fat-soluble and colloidal particles are absorbed better than water-soluble and crystalline solutions. They then cross the skin membrane and into the blood in this sequence: skin->Capillaries->Vessels-> Trunks-> 2 Lymphatic Ducts-> Right and Left Subclavian veins.

The skin being able to absorb chemicals is the basis for many products available on the drug industry such as the Transdermal patches used in smoking cessation and time-release drug prescriptions....

A simple example would be to take a piece of garlic or a habanero pepper and place it on the underside of your toe... within minutes you will taste garlic in your mouth, or you will feel a burning/watering sensation in your eyes from the pepper...



So DEET and all those other products can and will get into your blood stream, which has been the basis of many lawsuits and why DEET is now frowned apon in the market (though it is effective)

Just making sure the correct knowledge is out there


----------

